# Zhanchi - Anchor issues, Mods, etc.



## izovire (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi everyone,

There have been a lot of questions about the new Dayan Zhanchi and the problems or issues with the anchors (and other things in relation). 

1.
I'm going to make this clear right away.... The Dayan Zhanchi performs better *with* the anchors. I was asked to compare the feeling and performance of 2 cubes with and without anchors. Once modded (I'll explain later) they both feel the same for smoothness and cutting. The cube without the anchors popped or exploded (as much as an F-II). So it is better to have your anchors.

2.
*Excess plastic = More scratching*

I found that the Zhanchi has some excess plastic just like the other Dayans, especially under the corners where the anchors need to slide.
You may or may not need to do this simple and easy mod:





Tools you can use: Sand paper, nail/metal file, knife, dremel (if you're pro like me).
*Further instructions: You only need to make the concave area more smooth. Remove the bumps and round it around the sides.*

3.
Deformed anchor "OMG NO!"

Look at what I found. Sorry the image sucks.




The anchor on the left has an extra flake of plastic above the arms and torpedo. This is kind of rare but you can use a knife to remove this easily. 

Most of the anchors will have some tiny extra plastic unlike this one, don't worry about those.

__________

That is all for now. If you have any questions ask below.


----------



## hammerhead (Jul 11, 2011)

I actually had that tiny flake of plastic on about half of my torpedos. I don't think they make sontact with any pieces though, so I left it.


----------



## gundamslicer (Jul 11, 2011)

I rounded my corner stalk completely so the side with the hole is rounded with the corner


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 11, 2011)

Will this be done to the orders you sent out (as assembled?)

Aka mine ... .


----------



## Olji (Jul 11, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Will this be done to the orders you sent out (as assembled?)
> 
> Aka mine ... .


 
Aka mine too? :3

Just want to know if I should check it up the instant I get it and fix it or if I'll just be searching for hours without finding the thing you mentioned since you've modded it away


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 11, 2011)

Oljibe said:


> Aka mine too? :3
> 
> Just want to know if I should check it up the instant I get it and fix it or if I'll just be searching for hours without finding the thing you mentioned since you've modded it away



This


----------

